# تصميم قوالب الدرلفة ( السحب على البارد ) ( Cold Roll Forming )



## Machinery_Engr (23 فبراير 2007)

(( مشروع ))

تصميم قوالب سحب الألواح المعدنية على البارد
( Cold Roll Forming )

لدي إمكانية تصميم قوالب الدرفلة ( سحب الألواح المعدنية على البارد ) , وأقوم بالتصميم الأساسي لهذه القوالب بناء على الشكل المطلوب ( Metal Sheet Profile ) .

تصميم أطقم قوالب حسب الطلب .

خبرتي لا تقل عن ( 10 سنوات ) في هذا المجال, حيث قمت بتصميم قوالب تشكيل للمكائن المدرجة أدناه :

1.	القرميد المعدني وملحاقاته بأنواعها .
2.	عوارض الأسقف بنوعيه ( C & Z ) بأنواعها .
3.	القواطع بأنواعها .
4.	عوارض الأسقف المعلقة مع الأسقف المعلقة بأنواعها .
5.	حواجز الطرق .
6.	الأبواب السحابة للمحلات بأنواعها .
7.	الألواح المضلعة بأنواعها .
8.	الألواح المستعملة للعزل بأنواعها .
المهندس / لقمان حكيم حسين


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------

